# pearl gourami and betta?



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

i would like to add a male betta to my 46gal, but i have a pair of pearl gouramis. I know that bettas cannot be with most gouramis, but because pearls are so big and docile would it work? I also have boesemanis and neon tetras. Moderately planted, once my plats grow bigger it will be heavily planted, I also have floating plants.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem is, the betta will probably flip out on them and they may retaliate. Remember, the male bettas in your average LFS are hard-wired to kill anything that looks like another betta.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Betta132 said:


> The problem is, the betta will probably flip out on them and they may retaliate. Remember, the male bettas in your average LFS are hard-wired to kill anything that looks like another betta.


 
I get that, I just don't see how a pearl gourami looks like a betta?


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Pearl gouramies belong to the same family of fish as bettas, so even if they do not look like bettas, they smell and act like them - potentially enough to provoke either the gourami or the betta. At the very least, if you attempt this, be prepared to move someone! I'd personally just not mix the betta with the pearls due to the inherent fighting factor...if it were most other gourami species, I would suggest at least attempting it as long as you could move any offending species/individuals.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

+1

Not worth the risk imo, but if you try it have a tank ready for the betta if something goes wrong. Contrary to popular belief, bettas rarely attack based on looks. Many are just aggressive. Smells and behavior are what typically trigger them.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Pearls are generally among the more peaceful of Anabantoids, which is why a couple of them are working in that large tank. 
I sure would not add a more aggressive Anabantoid to that, though.

Set up another tank!


----------

